
What to Do with All That Bandwidth? GPUs for Graph and Predictive Analytics - bsprings
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/gpus-graph-predictive-analytics/
======
maryjonott
Every time I hear the term GPUs -- I think of how cool and fast GTOs were back
in the day and how the metaphor continues.

------
robinbloor
This is one of those GPUs are no longer just for rendering and now are going
mainstream stories.

